# Cleanup some small dings on Southbend 9 ways



## shorton (Feb 19, 2014)

I got a new to me SB 9 that's overall in very good condition.  Its got a couple of very small micks on the ways near the headstock.  Is there a reasonably easy way to take off the ding's high spot without doing more harm than good?  I've never scraped anything and don't want to learn on my lathe, if that's the solution.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 19, 2014)

You need a good, flat stone to take off only the "proud" area surrounding the ding. Light pressure, a little oil and not much rubbing will do the job. You won't remove enough material of the rest of the ways to measure if you stop when you see the shiny spot from the upset metal flatten out. No need to worry bout scraping. If it is a bigger ding, get a good file and take the bulk of it off first, then stone it. Lay the file (sans handle) on the flat and knock it down. Some folks recommend a relatively dull file, but it's not absolutely necessary.


----------



## shorton (Feb 19, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> You need a good, flat stone to take off only the "proud" area surrounding the ding. Light pressure, a little oil and not much rubbing will do the job. You won't remove enough material of the rest of the ways to measure if you stop when you see the shiny spot from the upset metal flatten out. No need to worry bout scraping. If it is a bigger ding, get a good file and take the bulk of it off first, then stone it. Lay the file (sans handle) on the flat and knock it down. Some folks recommend a relatively dull file, but it's not absolutely necessary.



Tony, thanks.  I don't know squat about stones, can you point me to the right one?  Ideally one that can be used for honing bits too if that's possible.

Here's a photo of one of the small dings, not too bad...


----------



## samthedog (Feb 19, 2014)

A fine ceramic stone with a flat surface will do the trick. You can find these at hardware stores for honing woodworking chisels. Just make sure to just skim the ridges flat and stop there. Those dings are very small and should only take a couple swipes to have flat.

Paul.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats terrible to see dings like that. They look deliberate to me.
But at least they will clean up pretty quick with a stone. Even a plain jane carborundum stone for knife sharpening would do if you have one. Just dont be to zealous. Or a piece of fine grit emery with a steel flat inside to keep it even.

Cheers Phil


----------



## shorton (Jul 9, 2014)

test, ignore.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 9, 2014)

shorton said:


> test, ignore.


              A fine, FLAT, somewhat dull (check on fingernail) will float on the way, only "catching"
on the high spots. You will feel the file pivot on the high spots. ...BLJHB


----------

